# comment supprimer les messages d'humeur dans Skype ?



## confettis25 (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MAC et un PC, j 'ai trouvé l 'explication sur le net, comment  enlever les anciens messages d' humeur sur mon PC en allant dans les  applications data, mais pour le Mac je ne trouve pas comment faire?
Est ce qu'il y aurait une personne qui pourrait me dire ou aller dans le MAC pour trouver les fichiers de skype svp?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 demi-réponse : il est très probable que les anciens messages d'humeur sont dans :

la session / Bibliothèque / Applications Support / Skype / Nomducompte

Pour accéder à la Bibliothèque de la session : Finder / barre de menu / Aller, et appuyer sur la touche Alt pour révéler la Bibliothèque.

On trouve bien dans le dossier "Nomducompte", le fichier  "keyval.db" dont parle l'aide de Skype pour la suppression des anciens messages d'humeur sur Windows.

https://support.skype.com/fr/faq/FA3541/comment-fonctionnent-les-messages-d-humeur


----------



## confettis25 (18 Novembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, j 'ai réussi à aller jusqu'a "application support" mais je ne vois pas le dossier "skype" est ce qu'il aurait un autre nom stp?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

Je pense que tu n'es pas dans la bonne Bibliothèque.

Il ne faut pas aller dans la Bibliothèque qui est à la racine du disque, Macintosh HD / Bibliothèque, mais dans celle de TA session.

J'ai edité mon message précédent pour préciser la façon d'y accéder :

Petite maison / Bibliothèque / Applications Support / Skype / Nomducompte

Pour accéder à la Bibliothèque de la session : Finder / barre de menu / Aller, et appuyer sur la touche Alt pour révéler la Bibliothèque.

Le dossier s'appelle bien Skype, dedans tu trouveras un dossier qui porte le nom du compte Skype, et dans ce dossier le fichier keyval.db, et 2 autres keyval....truc.

Je ne sais pas si c'est comme pour Windows et si c'est bien ce fichier qu'il faut supprimer.

EDIT : tu as la réponse ici : http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows/disable-mood-history/td-p/102794/page/7


----------



## confettis25 (18 Novembre 2012)

Voilà j 'ai fais plusieurs fois la manip, et enfin le dossier skype était présent, j 'ai pu supprimer les anciens messages d' humeur, merci beaucoup.Bon dimanche.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2012)

Tu peux marquer le sujet comme "résolu" : "Outils de la discussion" au dessus du premier message.

Bon Dimanche également


----------

